# archery ranges near whistler



## ooza (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if there is any ranges or practice facilities around Whistler? I have ones advertised in Squamish and Pemberton however I don't have a car so just wanting to see if there is anything closer? If not does anyone on here live around Whistler and use ether of these 2 ranges? Just looking for a place to practice.

Cheers


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't give any specifics, but if you contact the BC Archery Association they should be able to direct your to a local club if there is one. May also be able to connect you with other archers in your area.

http://www.archeryassociation.bc.ca/

Michael Martin
​OAA President


----------



## ooza (Nov 7, 2013)

Cheers Thanks Micheal


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

ooza said:


> Cheers Thanks Micheal


Do you have a yard backing towards the woods? Place your target down and there's your range


----------



## ooza (Nov 7, 2013)

ha ha unfortunately not best I can do is inside my unit about 13m max


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought there was a range in pemby but I'm not positive


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Www.svrgc.org

Squamish valley rod and gun club 

Is that close enough?


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry just reread your post, no car. Here's what you do. Find someone with a car and tell them you will take them shooting for the day... Tada problem solved


----------



## ooza (Nov 7, 2013)

Ha ha yeah no car is a pain looks like I'll have to fix that in the near future


----------

